# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Scott Mendelson in this months M&F

## MFT81

The new issue has a section with scott mendelson benching 1015 unofficially.

I know most of us hate m&f and I dont advise buying it but if anyone with powerlifting experince could take a look at it and let me know if the breakdown of his form is correct.

Ive started to get more interested in powerlifting because Im pretty weak.

I notice that powerlifters have a totally different style of benching. Maybe you all could show me a link or a site that explains how to bench properly for the beginner. 

Really look forward to your help. Thanxs

----------


## boondockSAINT

I haven't seen the magazine, but I can assure you Mendy is using the proper form.

Here's a link from Dave Tate at Westside Barbell:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...+600+dave+tate

----------


## MFT81

In the mag mendelson tucks his feet under the bench. Does that mean you should arch your back a lot or slightly? Does anyone have a pic where they could pinpoint each important aspect of P.L. bench form? It has it in the new M&F but I dont know if I trust the small break down enough to start doing it in the gym.

Thanks for the link its a great start.

----------


## boondockSAINT

The more you arch your back, the shorter the range of motion that you have to move the bar in order to press the weight. Some feel that they lose leg drive if they were to arch though, or they simply are not flexible enough, and so they only stick their stomach out in a natural arch. 

Usually leaner competitors have rediculous arches, while the heaviest guys rely on brute strength.

----------


## Doc.Sust

www.metalmilitia.com. they sell a great dvd that shows you how to train and press with a shirt. if you plan on using a shirt, that video is the best way to learn

----------


## Doc.Sust

in the mand f article, did they print out what his routine looks like?

----------


## J.S.N.

no but they have alot of hawt pic's of him.

----------


## Doc.Sust

i new he would print his routine! greedy bastard trys to charge people for his "top secret"program

----------


## Nytol

I bought the magazine at the airport on the way home, did not get a chance to read it on board, and then left it on the plane  :Frown:  

So I cant help, despite buying it to read that artical.

----------

